# El Capitan is making my screen go crazy



## dburdige (Jun 26, 2010)

I recently upgraded my 27" iMac to El Capitan and every now and then the screen gets ...weird. The best way to describe it is if I went into the "Accessibility" system preference, selected invert colors, and then moved the Display contrast to maximum. Sometimes if I just giggle the mouse the screen returns to normal, but not always (most times if I can get the screen to go into screensaver mode and then exit this mode the screen goes back to normal).

Has anyone seen this before, and have any idea what its due to (and how to fix it).


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

go back to accessibility and revert the colors to default.


----------



## dburdige (Jun 26, 2010)

they are set at default. I was just describing what the screen looks like when it decides to change on its own.


----------



## BrijeshGohil (Apr 4, 2016)

this looks to me like problem in display of your iMac. Do one thing. Try connecting your TV or secondary display to your iMAC. See this video for whole procedure -


----------



## Deleted 6-9-16 (Jun 5, 2016)

It sounds like the display is starting to fail on you. One thing you can check...do you have anything plugged into the thunderbolt port? This port depending on your model can be used as an additional HDMI port. Unplug any if you have anything and see if it persists. If you don't use the thunderbolt ports then your display may need to be replaced in the future. Good Luck!!


----------

